# Physical Test Question?



## kylereserve1 (25 Apr 2013)

Hey all, I have my physical test booked for next month before my BMQ in November for the reserves. I was wondering for the part where you are tested to run 2.4k's under 11 minutes, are you expected to run the whole time without dropping to a walk? Or can you drop to a walk if you really need to?


----------



## SeR (25 Apr 2013)

You could probably crawl if you wanted to, as long as you're below the 11 minute mark. You might want to start training in this area if you haven't already, seeing that 2.4 km is not the minimum distance that you will be running during BMQ.


----------



## kylereserve1 (25 Apr 2013)

Yeah, I'm a pretty decent runner. I've just never measured myself but I'm sure it's not too much of a big deal for me. I'm just nervous on if you're expected to do it straight because I never measured distance before, but I can definately run 10 minutes fine. I'll definately work myself up to 5k's by my november BMQ.


----------



## D55298519 (29 Apr 2013)

its not a run anymore, i did my physical test in december and its now a step test to approximate your VO2 max. but when on course your CO will be benchmarking so that you meet that standard. and its really not as hard as you think. i ran 2.4 km in 9 minutes.


----------



## kylereserve1 (21 May 2013)

I'm just worried because I'm literally right below the minimum physical requirements. I'm doing 2.4k in like 13-14 mins, i'm scoring about 34 kg each hand for the grip test. Other than that I have nothing to worry about the chin ups, push ups, and sit ups. And my test is next monday, they booked my CFAT, Physical, and interview on the same day


----------



## The_Falcon (21 May 2013)

kylereserve1 said:
			
		

> I'm just worried because I'm literally right below the minimum physical requirements. I'm doing 2.4k in like 13-14 mins, i'm scoring about 34 kg each hand for the grip test. Other than that I have nothing to worry about the chin ups, push ups, and sit ups. And my test is next monday, they booked my CFAT, Physical, and interview on the same day



1) The reserve PT DOES NOT involve running it's a step test.  This was probably explained to you.  If not, the information is not that hard to find...there is this thing called google.

2) Even though you aren't doing a run for the PT test, the fact that you couldn't get your time below 11 min with a month of training, leads me to seriously question just how motivated you really are.


----------



## kylereserve1 (22 May 2013)

It might be just because I am doing interval training to train to run 5k (running 4 minutes, walking 3 minutes for half an hour). If I tried actually running just for 11 minutes and accomplish it in 11:50, I know I can do it, which I'm planning on doing before Monday. 

Yes, I heard it is now a step test, so I'm told that it's the equivalent to actually running 2.4k in 11 mins. I'm extremely motivated, the reserves is exactly what I want, to be serving and giving back to my country part-time, maybe even full time eventually. I'll put my all into it, believe me on that.


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 May 2013)

kylereserve1 said:
			
		

> It might be just because I am doing interval training to train to run 5k (running 4 minutes, walking 3 minutes for half an hour). If I tried actually running just for 11 minutes and accomplish it in 11:50, I know I can do it, which I'm planning on doing before Monday.
> 
> Yes, I heard it is now a step test, so I'm told that it's the equivalent to actually running 2.4k in 11 mins. I'm extremely motivated, the reserves is exactly what I want, to be serving and giving back to my country part-time, maybe even full time eventually. I'll put my all into it, believe me on that.



You should do a search on how many people on this forum +knew+ they could do the 19 push ups.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (23 May 2013)

Why wait until Monday? It takes 15 minutes to do, get out and do it. Also, I would say that the step test is far easier, not that 2.4km is that hard..but dont aim for the minimum.


----------



## kylereserve1 (23 May 2013)

Are you saying people that can't make 2.4k in 11 mins would still be able to do the step test? Not that I'm unable to do it.


----------



## ouellette9 (23 May 2013)

As few people said, it is now a step test. If you train yourself and run, you should do good. The key of success: motiation and preparation.


----------

